# العلماء يشرعون بمحاكاة "الانفجار العظيم" ( مع تغطية شاملة ) .



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

1353 (GMT+04:00) - 10/09/08
*العلماء يشرعون بمحاكاة "الانفجار العظيم"*​ 







المختبر العلمي الذي أنشئ على عمق 100 متر تحت الحدود الفرنسية السويسرية
----------------------------------------​ 






*جنيف، سويسرا(CNN)-- شرع علماء في تنفيذ تجربة طموحة الأربعاء بإطلاق حزمة بروتونات في نفق طوله 27 كيلومتراً في محاولة منهم لكشف أسرار الكون، وذلك في مختبر فريد من نوعه يقع على عمق 100 متر تحت المنطقة الحدودية الفرنسية السويسرية.*
ففي الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحاً بتوقيت جنيف، قام علماء بتشغيل مسارع الجزيئات "لارج هادرون كولايدر"، الذي بلغت تكلفته 9 مليارات دولار، وسط تهليل العلماء الذين تجمعوا لمشاهدة هذه التجربة العلمية الفريدة من نوعها.
وصمم المسارع بهدف محاكاة الظروف الفيزيائية للانفجار العظيم، أو ما يعرف باسم "بيغ بانغ" Big Bang، الذي أدى إلى نشأة الكون.
وخلال الشهور المقبلة، يخطط العلماء لتحطيم جزئيات الذرة عن طريق اصطدامها بعضها ببعض، وذلك بإطلاق حزمتين متقابلتين من البروتونات في النفق.
وأثارت التجربة مخاوف المتشككين من إمكانية أن تؤدي إلى تكوين ما يسمى بـ"الثقب الأسود"، الذي يتميز بكثافته العالية وجاذبيته الهائلة، بحيث يمكنه أن يبتلع كوكب الأرض.
ورغم أنهم رفعوا دعاوى قضائية ضد تلك التجربة، إلا إنهم فشلوا في وقف المشروع التابع للمنظمة الأوروبية للأبحاث النووية CERN.
ومن المنتظر أن يبدأ مسارع الجزئيات بزيادة الطاقة والكثافة تدريجياً خلال العام المقبل، ما يؤدي إلى الخروج بمعلومات وبيانات كافية حول كيفية تكوّن الكون، ربما في وقت لاحق من العام 2009، كما يفيد الخبراء.
ومن المقرر أن تعمل التجربة على إثبات نظرية الانفجار العظيم، التي تتحدث عن كيفية نشأة الكون والثواني الأولى التي أعقبت الانفجار، بما في ذلك احتمال وجود بُعد إضافي غير الأبعاد المعروفة.
ويعمل المختبر بواسطة أربع غرف تعمل على اكتشاف أسرار الطبيعة والانفجار العظيم، وهو الانفجار الهائل الذي وقع قبل 12 مليار أو 15 مليار سنة.





وسيعيد المختبر إنتاج نفس ظروف الانفجار العظيم، حيث يقول أحد العاملين في المشروع، إنّه سيعيد إنتاج نفس ظروف جزء من المليون من الثانية التي أعقبت الحدث (الانفجار العظيم)، حيث تكوّنت "شوربة" من الجزئيات الصغيرة جدا، والتي تدعى "كواركس" و"غلونس"، بحيث من الممكن فهم كيف تشكّل الكون.
وينبّه عاملون في المشروع وعلماء آخرون من احتمال أن تسفر تلك التجربة النادرة عن مفاجآت من شأنها أن تكون معاكسة تماما لكلّ النظريات التي قام عليها العلم حتى الآن.


----------



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

آخر تحديث: الأربعاء 10 سبتمبر 2008 10:00 GMT

بداية ناجحة لتجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني الكبير"​بول رينكون 
مراسل الشؤون العلمية، بي بي سي نيوز 

قال العلماء في سويسرا إن جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" المعروف اختصارا بـ (LHC) نجح في إجراء أول تجربة رئيسية من خلال إطلاق أول شعاع من جسيمات تسمى البروتون على امتداد 27 كيلومترا وذلك في أكبر محاولة من نوعها لفهم كيفية نشوء الكون. 
ويوفر الجهاز الضخم، الذي كلف إنشاؤه في المنطقة الحدودية بين فرنسا وسويسرا نحو 10 مليارات دولار أمريكي، للعلماء قوة أكبر من ذي قبل لتهشيم مكونات الذرات في محاولة لرؤية ما يشكلها. 
وتدير المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية المعروفة باختصارها الفرنسي سيرن جهاز الصادم. 
وأعطى مدير المشروع، لين إيفانز، الأمر لإرسال البروتانات إلى جهاز التسريع الواقع تحت الحدود السويسرية الفرنسية. 
وبعد سلسلة من التجارب، تمكنت البروتونات من قطع المسافة الكاملة الممتدة على طول جهاز (LHC). 
ويأمل العلماء أن تكون تجربة الأربعاء بمثابة الخطوة الرئيسية باتجاه فهم كيفية نشوء الكون. 
والتمعت نقطتان على شاشة أحد أجهزة الكمبيوتر، مشيرة إلى أن البروتونات وصلت إلى النقطة النهائية المحددة لها. 
وانتظر نحو 9 آلاف عالم فيزيائي في مناطق مختلفة من العالم بشغف انطلاق التجربة، ومن المقرر أن يشاركوا في تحليل المعطيات والبيانات المتأتية من التجربة على أمل معرفة أسرار مكونات الذرات من خلال تهشيمها. 





استغرق إنشاء جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" نحو 13 عاما
-----------------------------------​محاكاة

ويحاول العلماء محاكاة الظروف التي ارتبطت بنظرية الانفجار الكوني الكبير والتي يقول العلماء إنها قادت إلى نشوء الكون. 
ومن المقرر في وقت لاحق إرسال البروتونات في اتجاه معاكس بهدف تهشيم الجسيمات بقوة جبارة. 
وعبر بعض منتقدي هذه التجربة عن خوفهم من أن تصادم البروتونات ببعضها بعضا قد يحدث ثقبا أسود يؤدي إلى نهاية العالم، لكن علماء الفيزياء الذين أجروا التجربة رفضوا هذه المخاوف. 
كتلة
وتقول أستاذة الفيزياء الجزيئية في جامعة ليفربول، الدكتورة تارا شيرز "سوف نتمكن من إمعان النظر في المادة أكثر من قبل". 
وأضافت "سوف ندرس مكونات الكون بعد حدوث الانفجار الكوني الكبير. إنه أمر مدهش.. إنه حقيقة رائع". 
وقال جيم فيردي وهو عالم الفيزياء الجزيئية في كلية لندن الإمبراطورية "على جهاز الصادم الإجابة على سؤال بسيط جدا وهو ما هي الكتلة؟". 
وأضاف "نعرف أن الجواب يمكن العثور عليه في جهاز الصادم". 





ستحلل أجهزة كشف ضخمة البيانات المتأتية من نتائج التصادم
-------------------------------------​ 
وتشير أحدث الملاحظات الفلكية إلى أن المادة العادية مثل المجرات والغازات والنجوم والكواكب تشكل نسبة 4 في المائة من مجموع الكون. 
أما بالنسبة إلى باقي أجزاء الكون فتتشكل من المادة السوداء بنسبة 23 في المائة والطاقة السوداء بنسبة 73 في المائة. 
ويعتقد علماء الفيزياء أن جهاز الصادم يمكن أن يقدم المفاتيح لفهم طبيعة هذه "المادة" الغامضة. 
لكن البروفيسور فيردي قال لبي بي سي "الطبيعة قد تفاجئنا... علينا أن نكون مستعدين لكشف النقاب عن أي شيء تطرحه أمامنا". 
جهاز الصادم
وتبلورت فكرة إنشاء صادم الهدرون الكبير في أوائل الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي، لكن لم يُعتمد المشروع سوى في عام 1996 بميزانية مبدئية هي 1.3 مليار دولار أمريكي. 
لكن مع بدء الأشغال، ازدادت التكاليف، ما أدى إلى تعرض المختبر الكبير إلى أزمة مالية. 
واضطر القائمون على المشروع إلى اقتراض مئات الملايين من اليورو لضمان إكمال إنشاء جهاز الصادم.

لمشاهدة التقرير ( فيديو ) :
http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_7607000/7607756.stm​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> آخر تحديث: الأربعاء 10 سبتمبر 2008 10:00 gmt
> 
> بداية ناجحة لتجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني الكبير"​بول رينكون
> مراسل الشؤون العلمية، بي بي سي نيوز
> ...



*الله يستر  
جميلة ومرعبة 
الهيئة سيسفرونا الى النهاية باكرا"
ربا يحمي
سلام المسيح




*​


----------



## قلم حر (14 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *الله يستر *
> 
> *جميلة ومرعبة *
> *الهيئة سيسفرونا الى النهاية باكرا"*
> ...


 ههههههههه
الله يستر : توقعاتي , لن تكون هناك أي نتائج تثبت ( الاٍنفجار العظيم ) , لكن من المبكر الحديث عن النتائج الآن , فالتجربه تحتاج زمن طويل لاٍكتمالها .
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## merna lovejesus (14 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يستر هما العلماء دول ايه فاضيين عايزين ينتحروا هما ينتحروا بس ميدمروش الارض بالتجربه بتاعتهم الواحد خاف ربنا يستر انا خفت من التجربه ديه خايفت تفشل و الارض تنفجر اصل هزعل اوووووى لو انفجرت


----------



## Fadie (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*مُحاكاة الإنفجار العظيم*

الحقيقة الموضوع اللى هكتبه دة قريت عنه انهاردة كتير و اهتميت به جداً , فهبسطه فى كلمات سهلة.

الإنفجار العظيم big bang , هو نظرية نشأت من مُلاحظة ان الكون يتمدد و يتسع , و اذا كان التمدد و الإتساع من سماته , فبالتأكيد هذا التمدد كان موجود من زمان. بتطبيق الفكرة دى , توصل العلماء الى ان الكون كان فى الأصل عبارة عن حاجة تُسمى "البيضة الكونية". البيضة الكونية دى كانت أصغر من حجم البروتورن (أصغر مُكونات الذرة) بكتير , و لكن كتلتها نفس كتلة الكون بشكله الحالى. يعنى ببساطة , نفس كتلة و ثقل الكون الحالى و لكن بشكل مضغوط لدرجة لا يُمكن تخيلها. لسبب ما , البيضة الكونية دى انفجرت , و فى خلال ثوانى معدودة تمددت بسرعة أكبر من سرعة الضوء , و فى خلال ثلاث دقائق , أصبح حجم البيضة الكونية دى ما يُضاهى حجم مجرة من مجرات كوكبنا , و هنا تكونت البروتونات و النيوترونات (مُكونات الذرة).

فى التسعينات تولت هيئة علمية فى اوروبا تُسمى "المُنظمة الأوروبية للأبحاث النووية" , مشروع ضخم تكلف 9 مليار دولار بهدف محاولة تهشيم البروتون أحد مكونات الذرة , لإكتشاف ماذا حدث فى الثوانى الأولى بعد الإنفجار العظيم.

الجهاز دة اسمه مصادم الهدرونات الكبير , موجود فى جنيف تحت الارض قرب حدود سويسرا و فرنسا. هو ببساطة عبارة عن مسار انبوبى طوله 27 كم , سيتم ضخ بروتونات فيه و جعلها تسير بشكل مُعاكس , بهدف ان البروتونات دى تصطدم ببعضها فتتهشم و تتولد حرارة لا يُمكن تخيلها , زى الطاقة اللى تولدت بعد الانفجار العظيم بثوانى معدودة.

من اسبوع تم إفتتاح المُصادم دة و تمت اول عملية تجريبية , الهدف من الموضوع دة هو عمل نموذج مُصغر للى حصل فى الإنفجار العظيم و تفسير كيفية نشأة الكون.

فى اسئلة كتير تُسمى الإجابة عليها بالمعرفة المستحيلة. اذا افترضنا بصحة ان الكون كان فى الاصل منذ 15 مليار سنة بحجم أصغر من حجم البروتون و بنفس كتلته الحالية , فكيف نشأ الجسم دة اساساً؟ ايه اللى خلاه ينفجر؟ عملياً , أى شىء قبل حدوث الإنفجار غير معلوم. عشان كدة التجربة دى تطور هايل هيكشف عن حاجات كتير.

ترددت مقولات عن إحتمال ان الطاقة المُتولدة تنتج شىء اسمه "ثقب اسود" ممكن يبتلع الكوكب بداخله. الثقب الأسود دة حاجة غامضة لا نستطيع فهمها بشكل دقيق , لكنه ببساطة طاقة جاذبة داكنة , بيجذب اى شىء قريب منه , و يبتدى حجمه و كتلته فى الزيادة فمن الممكن ابتلاع الكوكب كله بداخله. لكن قريت ان الثقب الأسود كلما كان حجمه صغير فهو يتبخر بسرعة جدا , كذلك الهيئة المسئولة عن المشروع اكدت فى تقارير كتير و على موقعها بأنه لا خطر من التجربة.

للمزيد من القراءة:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/world_news/newsid_7607000/7607756.stm

http://www.albawaba.com/ar/news/287002

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D9%85%D8%B5%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%85_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%B1%D9%88%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%AA_%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%B1

و دة فيديو لذيذ بيشرح الفكرة ببساطة فى شكل اغنية:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j50ZssEojtM


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: مُحاكاة الإنفجار العظيم*

موضوع قيم , و فيه الكثير من الروابط المهمه , لكن سأضمه لموضوع سابق .
شكرا لتعبك و مجهودك , و جمعك لأدله من روابط مختلفه .
الرب يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (18 سبتمبر 2008)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ربنا يستر هما العلماء دول ايه فاضيين عايزين ينتحروا هما ينتحروا بس ميدمروش الارض بالتجربه بتاعتهم الواحد خاف ربنا يستر انا خفت من التجربه ديه خايفت تفشل و الارض تنفجر اصل هزعل اوووووى لو انفجرت


 ههههههههه .
ما تخافيش , فالرب هو الحامي .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك .


----------



## amgad13 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

سبحان الله
وليس هناك اى خطورة على الارض


----------



## My Rock (18 سبتمبر 2008)

يوم 10 سبتمبر قام العلماء بأرسال برتون من جهة واحدة دون تصادم

لاحقاً سيقومون بأرسال برتون اخر من الاتجاه المعاكس

و في وقت لاحق ايضاً سيقومون بأرسال برتون او مجموعة بروتونات من كل جهة ليكونوا التصادم الذي في بداية الأمر سيكون بسرع خفيفة و بسيطة, و المرجح ان يجربوا بالسرعة القصوى في ال 2010

المخاوف كما ذُكر هي من نتوج ثقب اسود قد يبتلع الأرض او ينقلها الى مجموعات كونية موازية بحسب بعض النظريات

الفريق العلمي نفسه يعترف ان النسبة هي ضئيلة جداً و ليس من المرجح ان يحدث ثقب اسود


هناك الكثير من التخوفات لدرجة ان عامة الناس اساءت فهم هذا المشروع

شخصياً لا اخاف من نتائج المشروع لأني أؤمن بوجود خالق خلق الكون و ما فيه بكلمته, و ليست مجرد انفجار عرضي, كما أرمن ان الله يحافظ على رعيته لأن رجوعه قريب و لن يترك الانسان يعبث بأنهاء الحياة على الأرض قبل ان يوفي وعده الصادق


المضحك بالأمر ان سنين من العمل, و فرق من العُلماء و مليارات الدولارات و نسبة نجاه تكوين ثقب اسود ضئيلة جداً, لا بل المضحك اكثر انه لو حدث ثًقب اسود فهو مرجح لأني يختفي في وقتها و بسرعة دون ان يبتلع اي شئ و لا تفسير علمي لذلك!

كل هذه الطاقات و السنين و العلماء و لا يستطيعون عمل الانفجار.. فكيف حدث الانفجار من نفسه و بنفسه و من اين اتى ها البروتون و تصادم بمن و في اي مجال...
قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ]. فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً.


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

عتب , قبل الشكر .
يا ريت نشوف مشركات أكتر من ( الأخ فادي ) و (الأخ روك ) في القسم , طبعا بعد اٍكمالهم لواجباتهم المتعدده الأخرى .
أقتبس , نقطه هامه جدا تطرق لها الأخ روك , و فيها جواب على أسئله ( كانت في موضوع سابق ) :


> كل هذه الطاقات و السنين و العلماء و لا يستطيعون عمل الانفجار.. فكيف حدث الانفجار من نفسه و بنفسه و من اين اتى ها البروتون و تصادم بمن و في اي مجال...
> قَالَ الْجَاهِلُ فِي قَلْبِهِ: [لَيْسَ إِلَهٌ]. فَسَدُوا وَرَجِسُوا بِأَفْعَالِهِمْ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً.


و خير الكلام , ما قل و دل .


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

خلل يوقف تجربة محاكاة "الانفجار الكوني العظيم"​ 






توقع المشرفون على المشروع حصول مشكلات فنية
-------------------------​ 

أدى خلل في أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد الخاصة بجهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" قرب مدينة جنيف بسويسرا إلى توقف الجهاز عن العمل. 
ويمثل هذا الخلل أول اختبار جدي لمدى إمكانية النجاح في تنفيذ كل أجزاء مشروع محاكاة ما يعرف بالانفجار الكوني العظيم الذي يقوم به جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير". 
ومن المرجح تأجيل الخطط الرامية إلى البدء في تهشيم الجزيئات داخل "صادم الهدرون الكبير" نتيجة الخلل الحاصل. 
ويأتي هذا الخلل بعد مرور أسبوع على بدء تشغيل الجهاز العملاق وسط أجواء فرح عارمة انتابت جمهور العلماء المهتمين بدراسة كيفية نشوء الكون. 
وتسبب الخلل في ارتفاع درجة حرارة نحو 100 من أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد إذ وصلت إلى 100 درجة مئوية. 
ويُشار إلى أن أجهزة المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد تحتاج إلى إبقاءها في 1.9 درجة مئوية أي فوق مستوى الصفر المطلق وذلك للسماح لها بتحريك حزم الجزئيات حول الدائرة الكهربائية. 
واستدعى القائمون على المشروع أفراد مكافحة الحرائق بعدما تسرب طن من سائل الهيليوم إلى النفق الذي يحتضن مقر المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية بالقرب من جنيف. 





تتمثل الخطوة المقبلة في جعل حزم الجزئيات تصطدم ببعضها بعضا
------------------------​ 
ضرر
ومن المقرر الإبقاء على جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" معطلا خلال عطلة نهاية الأسبوع بينما سيعكف المهندسون على دراسة مدى الضرر الذي لحق بالجهاز. 
وقال ناطق باسم المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية لبي بي سي إن ليس من الواضح بعد متى يمكن استئناف العمل في جهاز تسريع الجزئيات الذي كلف 6.6 مليارات دولار أمريكي. 
وأضاف أن الخلل الذي لحق بالجهاز لا يمثل "خبرا جيدا"، لكن وقوع مشكلات فنية من هذا النوع لم تكن غير متوقعة خلال مراحل الاختبار. 
ويُذكر أنه تم بنجاح إطلاق أول حزمة من الجزئيات تسمى البروتونات على امتداد مسافة 27 كيلومترا قبل أسبوع. 
وتتمثل الخطوة المقبلة المهمة في تنفيذ مشروع محاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم في جعل الحزم تصطدم ببعضها بعضا لكن يبدو أن الخلل الحاصل أدى إلى استبعاد أي احتمال لتنفيذ هذه التجارب خلال الأسبوع المقبل على الأقل. 
وحدث الخلل خلال الاختبار النهائي الذي أجري لآخر الدوائر الكهربائية في جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير". 
موضوع من BBCArabic.com​ 

منشور 2008/09/20 00:00:47 GMT​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

> لكن يبدو أن الخلل الحاصل أدى إلى استبعاد أي احتمال لتنفيذ هذه التجارب خلال الأسبوع المقبل على الأقل.



*هىىىىىىىىى
هنعيش اسبوع :mus13:*


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هىىىىىىىىى*
> *هنعيش اسبوع :mus13:*


هههههههههه
خوديها مني : التجربه ما بتخوفش أبدا .


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

1423 (GMT+04:00) - 21/09/08
*جهاز محاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم يتوقف عن العمل لشهرين*​ 







علماء يعملون على تحديد الخلل
-------------------------------------------------​ 






جنيف، سويسرا (CNN) -- تعرض جهاز "صادم الهدرون الكبير" Large Hadron Collider -وهو مشروع محاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم كان أطلق في بداية هذا الشهر وسط ضجة إعلامية- لأضرار أكبر مما اعتقد في وقت سابق، وسيوقف عن العمل لشهرين على الأقل، وفق ما قاله المشرفون على المشروع في جنيف السبت. 

*وقام خبراء بدخول النفق (27 كيلومتراً) الذي يحتضن المشروع في مقر المنظمة الأوروبية للبحوث النووية CERN، بالقرب من جنيف لتقييم الأضرار التي أوقفت العمليات لفترة 36 ساعة بعد انطلاقها في العاشر من الشهر الجاري لمحاكاة الانفجار الكوني العظيم أو ما يعرف باسم "بيغ بانغ" Big Bang، الذي أدى إلى نشأة الكون، وفق ما قاله المتحدث باسم المنظمة جيمس جيليز.*
وأوضح المسؤول قائلاً: "من المبكر لأوانه القول ما حدث بالضبط، لكن المشكلة على ما يبدو عبارة عن خلل في الدوائر الكهربائية بين جهازي المغناطيس الفائقة التبريد حيث توقفا عن التوصيل وذابا ما أدى إلى الخلل التقني وتسريب سائل الهيليوم بالتالي إلى النفق."
وأضاف أن الجزء الذي تضرر بحاجة لإبقائه في 1.9 درجة مئوية أي فوق مستوى الصفر المطلق الضروري لسير العمليات وكي يمكن تنفيذ أعمال الصيانة، وهي عملية تستغرق الكثير من الوقت، وفق جيليز.
يُذكر أن العلماء كانوا شرعوا في بداية هذا الشهر تنفيذ التجربة الطموحة بإطلاق حزمة بروتونات في النفق في محاولة منهم لكشف أسرار الكون، وذلك في مختبر فريد من نوعه يقع على عمق 100 متر تحت المنطقة الحدودية الفرنسية السويسرية.
غير أن جيليز أوضح أن مثل هذا الإخفاق يحصل باستمرار في مسرّع الجزئيات، لكن هذه المرة كان أكثر تعقيدا لأن "صادم الهدرون الكبير" يعمل في درجة فوق مستوى الصفر المطلق، أي أبرد من المدار الخارجي، من أجل فعالية قصوى، وفق وكالة أسوشيتد برس.
وقال إن أعمال التقييم والصيانة قد تأخذ عدة أسابيع على الأقل قبل أن يدفأ، ليمكن من ثم إصلاحه وإعادة تبريده مجدداً.
وكانت المنظمة قد أعلنت الخميس الماضي أنها أغلقت LHC لأسبوع بعد انطلاقة ناجحة، غير أنه سرعان ما وقع هذا الخلل في الدوائر الكهربائية.
يُذكر أن العلماء يخططون خلال الشهور المقبلة، لتحطيم جزئيات الذرة عن طريق اصطدامها بعضها ببعض، وذلك بإطلاق حزمتين متقابلتين من البروتونات في النفق.
وأثارت التجربة مخاوف المتشككين من إمكانية أن تؤدي إلى تكوين ما يسمى بـ"الثقب الأسود"، الذي يتميز بكثافته العالية وجاذبيته الهائلة، بحيث يمكنه أن يبتلع كوكب الأرض.
ورغم أنهم رفعوا دعاوى قضائية ضد تلك التجربة، إلا إنهم فشلوا في وقف المشروع التابع للمنظمة الأوروبية للأبحاث النووية.
ومن المنتظر أن يبدأ مسارع الجزئيات بزيادة الطاقة والكثافة تدريجياً خلال العام المقبل، ما يؤدي إلى الخروج بمعلومات وبيانات كافية حول كيفية تكوّن الكون، ربما في وقت لاحق من العام 2009، كما يفيد الخبراء.
ومن المقرر أن تعمل التجربة على إثبات نظرية الانفجار العظيم، التي تتحدث عن كيفية نشأة الكون والثواني الأولى التي أعقبت الانفجار، بما في ذلك احتمال وجود بُعد إضافي غير الأبعاد المعروفة.


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا قلم حر على المتابعة والاصافة *


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *شكرا قلم حر على المتابعة والاصافة *


بل شكرا لمتابعتك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## My Rock (23 سبتمبر 2008)

المشروع متوقف حالياً لعطل خطير سيوقفه على الاقللمدة شهرين للاصلاح

الخطأ نتج عن طريق تسرب كمية كبيرة تقدر بالطن من مادة الهليوم السائلة

التسرب سببه خطأ في النظام كهربائي للمغناطيسين بخسارته خاصية ال Superconductivity (الموصل الفائق)

سنرى كم سنة سيتأخر المشروع بسبب الاعطال..

من الاعطال الظريفة هو تعرض موقعهم الخاص بالمشروع للاختراق من قبل مجموعة يونانية.. كان باستطاعتهم الوصل الى التحكم بال LHC..


----------



## Rosetta (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايه دا ثقب اسود وانفجار و يبتلع الارض..
دا موضوع بيخووووووف
ربنا يسترررررر*


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكم


----------



## سيزار (24 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا على المعلومات القيمه والموضوع الهام دا


----------



## قلم حر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
و شكر خاص لكن يضيف معلومه أو يلخصها .


----------

